# Ma quelli che ...



## bravagiulia75 (16 Febbraio 2021)

...decidono sul forum di non mostrarsi on line??? perché lo fanno? è da un mesetto che me lo chiedo...ma non ho trovato una risposta... 
Tutti agenti della CIA?
Temete un complotto?di essere sgamati mentre chattate con qualcuno?
No veramente sono curiosa ....


----------



## Vera (16 Febbraio 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> ...decidono sul forum di non mostrarsi on line??? perché lo fanno? è da un mesetto che me lo chiedo...ma non ho trovato una risposta...
> Tutti agenti della CIA?
> Temete un complotto?di essere sgamati mentre chattate con qualcuno?
> No veramente sono curiosa ....


Risponderanno, se vorranno, i diretti interessati ma 
è un po' come quelli che nascondono l'ultima connessione su WhatsApp. Saranno liberi di fare quello che vogliono?


----------



## bravagiulia75 (16 Febbraio 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> Risponderanno, se vorranno, i diretti interessati ma
> è un po' come quelli che nascondono l'ultima connessione su WhatsApp. Saranno liberi di fare quello che vogliono?


Si certo ci mancherebbe altro... infatti la mia è pura curiosità...
A proposito...io sono visibile anche su wa....


----------



## Nocciola (16 Febbraio 2021)

Non ho idea se mi si veda online o no. 
Adesso verifico 
Non ci ho mai fatto caso, ma non faccio caso nemmeno agli altri


----------



## Skorpio (16 Febbraio 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> ...decidono sul forum di non mostrarsi on line??? perché lo fanno? è da un mesetto che me lo chiedo...ma non ho trovato una risposta...
> Tutti agenti della CIA?
> Temete un complotto?di essere sgamati mentre chattate con qualcuno?
> No veramente sono curiosa ....


Ma sai.. Probabilmente perché pensano che qualcuno li voglia spiare. 

Ma chi la vuole spiare la loro vita demmerda.. Mah


----------



## Lostris (16 Febbraio 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> ...decidono sul forum di non mostrarsi on line??? perché lo fanno? è da un mesetto che me lo chiedo...ma non ho trovato una risposta...
> Tutti agenti della CIA?
> Temete un complotto?di essere sgamati mentre chattate con qualcuno?
> No veramente sono curiosa ....


ammetto che non ricordavo nemmeno di averla messa come opzione. 
Probabilmente l’ho inserita per provare, l’unica volta che ho smanettato un poco nelle opzioni.. ma onestamente non mi ricordo 
Non c’è nessuna ragione mistica.

Tra l’altro guardando il 99% delle volte dal telefono non visualizzo mai chi è on line, e nemmeno mi interessa.


----------



## Nocciola (16 Febbraio 2021)

Lostris ha detto:


> ammetto che non ricordavo nemmeno di averla messa come opzione.
> Probabilmente l’ho inserita per provare, l’unica volta che ho smanettato un poco nelle opzioni.. ma onestamente non mi ricordo
> Non c’è nessuna ragione mistica.
> 
> Tra l’altro guardando il 99% delle volte dal telefono non visualizzo mai chi è on line, e nemmeno mi interessa.


Ah ecco perché. Anche io sempre e solo dal telefono.


----------



## Lostris (16 Febbraio 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ah ecco perché. Anche io sempre e solo dal telefono.


Sì.
Con la visualizzazione da pc in effetti sulla destra compaiono gli utenti on line.
Dal telefono proprio non la vedi quella parte.


----------



## Ginevra65 (16 Febbraio 2021)

Lostris ha detto:


> Sì.
> Con la visualizzazione da pc in effetti sulla destra compaiono gli utenti on line.
> Dal telefono proprio non la vedi quella parte.


No ma vedi un pallino verde sotto la:avatar, vuol dire connesso


----------



## Vera (16 Febbraio 2021)

Lostris ha detto:


> Sì.
> Con la visualizzazione da pc in effetti sulla destra compaiono gli utenti on line.
> Dal telefono proprio non la vedi quella parte.


Perché io la vedo la lista degli utenti online?


----------



## Ginevra65 (16 Febbraio 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> ...decidono sul forum di non mostrarsi on line??? perché lo fanno? è da un mesetto che me lo chiedo...ma non ho trovato una risposta...
> Tutti agenti della CIA?
> Temete un complotto?di essere sgamati mentre chattate con qualcuno?
> No veramente sono curiosa ....


Secondo me qualcuno che non vuole che tu sappia..... 
Visto che ci hai fatto caso e penso nello specifico


----------



## Lostris (16 Febbraio 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> Perché io la vedo la lista degli utenti online?


dal telefono?
Boh 
Magari hai la visualizzazione desktop?


----------



## Martes (16 Febbraio 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> Perché io la vedo la lista degli utenti online?


Anch'io!


----------



## Martes (16 Febbraio 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> ...decidono sul forum di non mostrarsi on line??? perché lo fanno? è da un mesetto che me lo chiedo...ma non ho trovato una risposta...
> Tutti agenti della CIA?
> Temete un complotto?di essere sgamati mentre chattate con qualcuno?
> No veramente sono curiosa ....


Io ho un mio motivo ben preciso, ma chi non mi conosce non può capire


----------



## Vera (16 Febbraio 2021)

@Lostris


----------



## Lostris (16 Febbraio 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> @Lostris


nuooooooooooooo uahahahaha 

non avevo mai (e dico mai) scorso fino alla fine della pagina

ehm


----------



## bravagiulia75 (16 Febbraio 2021)

Beh ognuno ha il suo motivo....
Solo che tanta riservatezza...pareva strano in un forum dove si racconta di tutto


----------



## Martes (17 Febbraio 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Beh ognuno ha il suo motivo....
> Solo che tanta riservatezza...pareva strano in un forum dove si racconta di tutto


Si racconta di tutto, ma non si racconta tutto


----------



## bravagiulia75 (17 Febbraio 2021)

Martes ha detto:


> Si racconta di tutto, ma non si racconta tutto


C è un mondo sommerso ....?


----------



## Martes (17 Febbraio 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> C è un mondo sommerso ....?


E che ne so. Ma soprattutto chissenefrega.
Come mai questo attacco di voyeurismo?


----------



## bravagiulia75 (17 Febbraio 2021)

Martes ha detto:


> E che ne so. Ma soprattutto chissenefrega.
> Come mai questo attacco di voyeurismo?


Così....
Perché è saltato fuori parlando con un altro forumino il mese scorso ...che molti sono off line per non farsi notare....
E da lì che ci ho fatto caso....
Pura e mera curiosità!!!!


----------



## Skorpio (17 Febbraio 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Così....
> Perché è saltato fuori parlando con un altro forumino il mese scorso ...


----------



## bravagiulia75 (17 Febbraio 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


>


----------



## JON (17 Febbraio 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> ...decidono sul forum di non mostrarsi on line??? *perché lo fanno*? è da un mesetto che me lo chiedo...ma non ho trovato una risposta...
> Tutti agenti della CIA?
> Temete un complotto?di essere sgamati mentre chattate con qualcuno?
> No veramente *sono curiosa* ....


Non lo saprai mai.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Febbraio 2021)

Un tempo seguivo il forum da pc, anche mentre facevo altro. Poi fui criticata perché ero sempre online e, di conseguenza, scelsi la modalità invisibile.


----------



## patroclo (17 Febbraio 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> ...decidono sul forum di non mostrarsi on line??? perché lo fanno? è da un mesetto che me lo chiedo...ma non ho trovato una risposta...
> Tutti agenti della CIA?
> Temete un complotto?*di essere sgamati mentre chattate con qualcuno?*
> No veramente sono curiosa ....


...direi la seconda.
Non mi sono mai oscurato da nessuna parte, sono andato a naso


----------



## JON (17 Febbraio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Un tempo seguivo il forum da pc, anche mentre facevo altro. Poi fui criticata perché ero sempre online e, di conseguenza, scelsi la modalità invisibile.


Attenta. Stai violando il patto di segretezza dei ghostforumers.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (17 Febbraio 2021)

JON ha detto:


> Attenta. Stai violando il patto di segretezza dei ghostforumers.


me li trovo sotto casa?


----------



## Martes (17 Febbraio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Un tempo seguivo il forum da pc, anche mentre facevo altro. *Poi fui criticata perché ero sempre online *e, di conseguenza, scelsi la modalità invisibile.


Certo che la gente non si fa i cazzi suoi manco a morire eh!!


----------



## JON (17 Febbraio 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> me li trovo sotto casa?


Prima regola del Ghost Club, mai parlare del Ghost Club.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Febbraio 2021)

Martes ha detto:


> Certo che la gente non si fa i cazzi suoi manco a morire eh!!


Era un periodo molto conflittuale, gli utenti molti.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (17 Febbraio 2021)

JON ha detto:


> Prima regola del Ghost Club, mai parlare del Ghost Club.


E la seconda?


----------



## JON (17 Febbraio 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> E la seconda?


Seconda regola del Ghost Club, accesso negato ai fan di Vasco e affini


----------



## bravagiulia75 (17 Febbraio 2021)

JON ha detto:


> Seconda regola del Ghost Club, accesso negato ai fan di Vasco e affini


Io sono sempre visibile...anche su wa
PS...Vasco.... è la bibbia....
Non si può non amare


----------



## JON (17 Febbraio 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Io sono sempre visibile...anche su wa
> PS...Vasco.... è la bibbia....
> *Non si può non amare*


Si può...si può


----------



## bravagiulia75 (17 Febbraio 2021)

JON ha detto:


> Si può...si può


Non sai cosa ti perdi


----------



## JON (17 Febbraio 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Non sai cosa ti perdi


Bisogna sempre rinunciare a qualcosa


----------



## ologramma (17 Febbraio 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> ...decidono sul forum di non mostrarsi on line??? perché lo fanno? è da un mesetto che me lo chiedo...ma non ho trovato una risposta...
> Tutti agenti della CIA?
> Temete un complotto?di essere sgamati mentre chattate con qualcuno?
> No veramente sono curiosa ....


io impiegai due anni per iniziare  a scrivere  , ma prima leggevo  da un po di tempo


----------



## bravagiulia75 (17 Febbraio 2021)

ologramma ha detto:


> io impiegai due anni per iniziare  a scrivere  , ma prima leggevo  da un po di tempo


Anche io...ma suppongo di essere stata sempre visibile...
Mi sono registrata...poi dopo un po'ho scritto


----------



## bravagiulia75 (17 Febbraio 2021)

JON ha detto:


> Bisogna sempre rinunciare a qualcosa


Quindi...mai una gioia?


----------



## JON (19 Febbraio 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Quindi...mai una gioia?


Peggio....facciamoci del male


----------



## bravagiulia75 (19 Febbraio 2021)

JON ha detto:


> Peggio....facciamoci del male


Già fatto/subito in abbondanza...basta male....


----------



## Pincopallino (20 Febbraio 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> ...decidono sul forum di non mostrarsi on line??? perché lo fanno? è da un mesetto che me lo chiedo...ma non ho trovato una risposta...
> Tutti agenti della CIA?
> Temete un complotto?di essere sgamati mentre chattate con qualcuno?
> No veramente sono curiosa ....


Io nemmeno sapevo si potesse, poi un giorno Foglia mi ha spiegato come si fa e me lo sono fatto anche io e lho lasciato così perché non mi ricordo più come si fa a disattivarlo.


----------



## Pincopallino (20 Febbraio 2021)

Comunque in linea di massima lo fanno alcuni, soprattutto maschietti, quando hanno diversi Intrallazzi da gestire in contemporanea, e dicono a tutte, sempre in contemporanea di essere troppo presi sul lavoro e non avere troppo tempo di stare on line.
Ebbeati loro zioporco.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (20 Febbraio 2021)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Comunque in linea di massima lo fanno alcuni, soprattutto maschietti, quando hanno diversi Intrallazzi da gestire in contemporanea, e dicono a tutte, sempre in contemporanea di essere troppo presi sul lavoro e non avere troppo tempo di stare on line.
> Ebbeati loro zioporco.


E mi sa anche a me.....


----------



## Brunetta (20 Febbraio 2021)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Comunque in linea di massima lo fanno alcuni, soprattutto maschietti, quando hanno diversi Intrallazzi da gestire in contemporanea, e dicono a tutte, sempre in contemporanea di essere troppo presi sul lavoro e non avere troppo tempo di stare on line.
> Ebbeati loro zioporco.





bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> E mi sa anche a me.....


E chi sono questi straordinari oggetti del desiderio?


----------



## bravagiulia75 (20 Febbraio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E chi sono questi straordinari oggetti del desiderio?


Qualcuno sicuramente


----------



## Brunetta (20 Febbraio 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Qualcuno sicuramente


Ma in base all’intelligenza emotiva e alla cultura dimostrata nei post?


----------



## bravagiulia75 (20 Febbraio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma in base all’intelligenza emotiva e alla cultura dimostrata nei post?


???no....
....ma chi ha orecchie per intendere....intende....


----------



## Brunetta (20 Febbraio 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> ???no....
> ....ma chi ha orecchie per intendere....intende....


Boh...le virtù segrete dovrebbero restare segrete.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (20 Febbraio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Boh...le virtù segrete dovrebbero restare segrete.


Certo segretissime....


----------



## Foglia (20 Febbraio 2021)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Io nemmeno sapevo si potesse, poi un giorno Foglia mi ha spiegato come si fa e me lo sono fatto anche io e lho lasciato così perché non mi ricordo più come si fa a disattivarlo.


Raccontala giusta 
Ti ho spiegato che c'era anche questa possibilità (dovrei guardare per vedere come si fa, ma a me non interessa   )  aprendoti, di fatto, UN MONDO 

Comunque, scherzi a parte, io a volte mi dimentico di sloggarmi e appaio qui 24h su 24


----------



## Ginevra65 (20 Febbraio 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Raccontala giusta
> Ti ho spiegato che c'era anche questa possibilità (dovrei guardare per vedere come si fa, ma a me non interessa   )  aprendoti, di fatto, UN MONDO
> 
> Comunque, scherzi a parte, io a volte mi dimentico di sloggarmi e appaio qui 24h su 24


Ma se chiudi la pagina risulti non collegata


----------



## Foglia (20 Febbraio 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Ma se chiudi la pagina risulti non collegata


No. Non mi slogga.

Edit: forse ho capito.  Chiudo la pagina è non mi vedete più?


----------



## Brunetta (20 Febbraio 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> No. Non mi slogga.
> 
> Edit: forse ho capito.  Chiudo la pagina è non mi vedete più?


Esatto.
Ci mancherebbe dover inserire la password ogni volta!


----------



## Ginevra65 (20 Febbraio 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> No. Non mi slogga.
> 
> Edit: forse ho capito.  Chiudo la pagina è non mi vedete più?


Esatto io vedo i pallini verdi su chi è on line. 
Ma poi il pallino sparisce a tutti. 
Vedi come sono esperta di palline?


----------



## bravagiulia75 (20 Febbraio 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Esatto io vedo i pallini verdi su chi è on line.
> Ma poi il pallino sparisce a tutti.
> Vedi come sono esperta di palline?


Io non vedo i pallini.....
....magari solo qualche pallista


----------



## Foglia (20 Febbraio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Esatto.
> Ci mancherebbe dover inserire la password ogni volta!


Ecco: non avevo capito che fosse così.  A volte mi sloggavo per non essere sempre collegata. Per noi non è problematico.  Magari da traditori una navigazione in incognito è una cancellatina alla cronologia è salutare , soprattutto magari con computer condiviso o telefono alla mercé dell'altro


----------



## Ginevra65 (20 Febbraio 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Io non vedo i pallini.....
> ....magari solo qualche pallista


Sull'avatar non vedi un pallino verde?


----------



## bravagiulia75 (20 Febbraio 2021)

Dal Cell no....dal PC visto che è quello dell' ufficio non mi collego quasi mai....


----------



## Brunetta (20 Febbraio 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Io non vedo i pallini.....
> ....magari solo qualche pallista


Adesso hai il pallino, penso anch’io.


----------



## Pincopallino (20 Febbraio 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Raccontala giusta
> Ti ho spiegato che c'era anche questa possibilità (dovrei guardare per vedere come si fa, ma a me non interessa   )  aprendoti, di fatto, UN MONDO
> 
> Comunque, scherzi a parte, io a volte mi dimentico di sloggarmi e appaio qui 24h su 24


Vero mi hai detto che c’era questa possibilità che io non sapevo nemmeno ci fosse vedi un po’ te come ero messo tennnologicamente. Non mi ricordo più di chi o cosa stavamo parlando, boh.


----------



## Pincopallino (20 Febbraio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E chi sono questi straordinari oggetti del desiderio?


Gran gnocche....robe che voi umani non potete nemmeno immaginare....


----------



## bravagiulia75 (20 Febbraio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Adesso hai il pallino, penso anch’io.


Adesso ho visto....capito....grazie


----------



## Foglia (20 Febbraio 2021)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Vero mi hai detto che c’era questa possibilità che io non sapevo nemmeno ci fosse vedi un po’ te come ero messo tennnologicamente. Non mi ricordo più di chi o cosa stavamo parlando, boh.


Prego per averti aperto un mondo


----------



## Pincopallino (21 Febbraio 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Prego per averti aperto un mondo


Sei ancora inginocchiata?
A pregare intendo...


----------



## Pincopallino (21 Febbraio 2021)

Ma questo post era rivolto A qualcuno in particolare o proprio a tutti quelli che sono connessi di nascosto?


----------



## bravagiulia75 (21 Febbraio 2021)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Ma questo post era rivolto A qualcuno in particolare o proprio a tutti quelli che sono connessi di nascosto?


Lo stai chiedendo a me o al mondo in generale?


----------



## Pincopallino (21 Febbraio 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Lo stai chiedendo a me o al mondo in generale?


All’autrice del post.


----------



## ologramma (21 Febbraio 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Così....
> Perché è saltato fuori parlando con un altro forumino il mese scorso ...che molti sono off line per non farsi notare....
> E da lì che ci ho fatto caso....
> Pura e mera curiosità!!!!


se vai in alto clicchi su forum poi a destra ti dice quanti ce ne sono collegati  se il nome come ora mi dice 37  e due  di cui io solo sono visibile , un altro e in incognito e 35 curiosoni


----------



## bravagiulia75 (21 Febbraio 2021)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> All’autrice del post.


Okkk è un post aperto...per cercare di capire perché c è chi ....si manifesta e chi no....per chi dice le cose e chi no....
Per chi.....vuole capire.....
E rivolto a qualcuno in modo molto particolare...
Perché altrimenti l avrei dovuto aprire?


----------



## Martes (21 Febbraio 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Okkk è un post aperto...per cercare di capire perché c è chi ....si manifesta e chi no....per chi dice le cose e chi no....
> Per chi.....vuole capire.....
> E rivolto a qualcuno in modo molto particolare...
> Perché altrimenti l avrei dovuto aprire?


Ma quel qualcuno almeno si è espresso? 
A questo punto la curiosità diventa contagiosa


----------



## Pincopallino (21 Febbraio 2021)

No è troppo preso per lavoro...non ha ancora avuto tempo di rispondere direttamente. Solo indirettamente.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (21 Febbraio 2021)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> No è troppo preso per lavoro...non ha ancora avuto tempo di rispondere direttamente. Solo indirettamente.


Troppo lavoro...e troppa privacy!
Si potrebbe semplicemente ammettere...di chattare....o di conoscere qualcuno.. 
Perché no?


----------



## Pincopallino (21 Febbraio 2021)

Ah non dirlo a me, io ci provo con tutte, dicono....e me frega ncazz se lo dicono.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (21 Febbraio 2021)

Non è una questione di provarci con tutte/i...
Visto che siamo su un forum ...di... tradimento/tradimenti.....abbiamo il coraggio di alzare la manina...o no?


----------



## bravagiulia75 (21 Febbraio 2021)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Ah non dirlo a me, io ci provo con tutte, dicono....e me frega ncazz se lo dicono.


E cmq ...tu non dovresti essere l esempio


----------



## Nocciola (21 Febbraio 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Non è una questione di provarci con tutte/i...
> Visto che siamo su un forum ...di... tradimento/tradimenti.....abbiamo il coraggio di alzare la manina...o no?


Dipende per quale motivo si sta sul forum 
Io sono entrata in un momento in cui avevo bisogno di parlare e non avevo mai usato internet. La disperazione mi ha portato qui e ho avuto un grosso aiuto. Poi ho conosciuto persone di persona e sono nati rapporti di amicizia che durano negli anni.


----------



## Lostris (21 Febbraio 2021)

Ma perché non parlate chiaramente?
I sottintesi, i riferimenti criptici, le (velate e non) allusioni... vi divertono così tanto?


----------



## bravagiulia75 (21 Febbraio 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Dipende per quale motivo si sta sul forum
> Io sono entrata in un momento in cui avevo bisogno di parlare e non avevo mai usato internet. La disperazione mi ha portato qui e ho avuto un grosso aiuto. Poi ho conosciuto persone di persona e sono nati rapporti di amicizia che durano negli anni.


Anche a me il forum sta aiutando e mi ha aiutata...


----------



## Pincopallino (21 Febbraio 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Anche a me il forum sta aiutando e mi ha aiutata...





Lostris ha detto:


> Ma perché non parlate chiaramente?
> I sottintesi, i riferimenti criptici, le (velate e non) allusioni... vi divertono così tanto?


uhm...ma io mica parlo per sottintesi.
te invece?


----------



## Pincopallino (21 Febbraio 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> E cmq ...tu non dovresti essere l esempio


In che zenz?


----------



## Brunetta (21 Febbraio 2021)

Lostris ha detto:


> Ma perché non parlate chiaramente?
> I sottintesi, i riferimenti criptici, le (velate e non) allusioni... vi divertono così tanto?


Ma sì, che lagne!
Si ricomincia il balletto sulle insinuazioni sugli mp?
Mica siamo all‘asilo “non ti faccio più da amica”


----------



## Lostris (21 Febbraio 2021)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> uhm...ma io mica parlo per sottintesi.
> te invece?


nemmeno io, solitamente. 

Mi sembra chiaro ciò che ho scritto.


----------



## Ginevra65 (21 Febbraio 2021)

Lostris ha detto:


> Ma perché non parlate chiaramente?
> I sottintesi, i riferimenti criptici, le (velate e non) allusioni... vi divertono così tanto?


Di solito una domanda simile viene fatta quando rode qualcosa. 
Insomma è rimasto impigliato nei denti il prezzemolo. 
Vediamo se salta fuori il nome


----------



## Ginevra65 (21 Febbraio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma sì, che lagne!
> Si ricomincia il balletto sulle insinuazioni sugli mp?
> Mica siamo all‘asilo “non ti faccio più da amica”


Mi stacchi la pace?


----------



## Brunetta (21 Febbraio 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Mi stacchi la pace?


Più o meno. Ma chi se frega se la gente non appare online? Chi se ne frega se si scrive, si incontra e cosa fa?


----------



## Ginevra65 (21 Febbraio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Più o meno. Ma chi se frega se la gente non appare online? Chi se ne frega se si scrive, si incontra e cosa fa?


Interessa a chi è interessato a qualcuno. 
Non c'è altra spiegazione


----------



## Brunetta (22 Febbraio 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Interessa a chi è interessato a qualcuno.
> Non c'è altra spiegazione


Ma facciamo i gelosi con degli sconosciuti?
Poi sarebbero quelli che “un tradimento cosa vuoi che sia?”


----------



## Vera (22 Febbraio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma facciamo i gelosi con deh sconosciuti?
> Poi sarebbero quelli che “un tradimento cosa vuoi che sia?”


Io faccio i complimenti a chi, nonostante le frecciatine e bambocciate, ignora.
Ti stimo


----------



## Martes (22 Febbraio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma facciamo i gelosi con deh sconosciuti?
> Poi sarebbero quelli che “un tradimento cosa vuoi che sia?”


Ma poi perché non chiederlo eventualmente al diretto interessato?
Comunque mi ha impressionata come vari abbian risposto di essersi messi per caso, che sarà pur vero, ma è come se ci si dovesse giustificare. 
Saranno ben cazzi propri...


----------



## Ginevra65 (22 Febbraio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma facciamo i gelosi con deh sconosciuti?
> Poi sarebbero quelli che “un tradimento cosa vuoi che sia?”


Tutto è da vedere, se sono rimasti sconosciuti.
Se una persona si mette in incognito vuol dire che si sente controllato, e chi se ne accorge è quello che controlla. 
Diciamo che in questo caso brava giulia ha solo confermato all'utente  invisibile che  lo controlla o è interessata a ciò che lui fa.


----------



## Ginevra65 (22 Febbraio 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> Io faccio i complimenti a chi, nonostante le frecciatine e bambocciate, ignora.
> Ti stimo


Sai che non ho capito, a chi fai i complimenti?


----------



## Ginevra65 (22 Febbraio 2021)

Martes ha detto:


> Ma poi perché non chiederlo eventualmente al diretto interessato?
> Comunque mi ha impressionata come vari abbian risposto di essersi messi per caso, che sarà pur vero, ma è come se ci si dovesse giustificare.
> Saranno ben cazzi propri...


Chiedere direttamente è esporsi come persona controllante ed interessata. 
Farlo pubblicamente vorrebbe far passare il navigatore in incognito come uno sfigato.


----------



## Lostris (22 Febbraio 2021)

Martes ha detto:


> Ma poi perché non chiederlo eventualmente al diretto interessato?
> Comunque mi ha impressionata come vari abbian risposto di essersi messi per caso, che sarà pur vero, ma è come se ci si dovesse giustificare.
> Saranno ben cazzi propri...


ma io non ho fornito nessuna giustificazione.

Semmai una spiegazione, del mio caso nello specifico.

Certo, sapendo che in realtà non fregava una cippa mi sarei risparmiata


----------



## Pincopallino (22 Febbraio 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Interessa a chi è interessato a qualcuno.
> Non c'è altra spiegazione


o magari si è sentita o sentito piato/a pu u culo, chi lo sa.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (22 Febbraio 2021)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> In che zenz?


Che non ti importa se ti mazzullano....e cmq dici quello che fai


----------



## Pincopallino (22 Febbraio 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Che non ti importa se ti mazzullano....e cmq dici quello che fai


e chi e’ che mi mazzolerebbe? Mica ho capito.


----------



## Martes (22 Febbraio 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> *Chiedere direttamente è esporsi come persona controllante ed interessata.*
> Farlo pubblicamente vorrebbe far passare il navigatore in incognito come uno sfigato.


A quanto pare la è. 
Intendevo dire che mi sembrerebbe molto più chiaro e dignitoso parlarne direttamente, in privato, al diretto interessato, se deve rodere così tanto


----------



## Vera (22 Febbraio 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Sai che non ho capito, a chi fai i complimenti?


A chi sta ignorando.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (22 Febbraio 2021)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> e chi e’ che mi mazzolerebbe? Mica ho capito.


Si scusa ho risposto un po'così...
Volevo semplicemente dire che tu fai e dici quello che vuoi/fai senza troppi giri inutili...al di là delle possibili risposte


----------



## Brunetta (22 Febbraio 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Tutto è da vedere, se sono rimasti sconosciuti.
> Se una persona si mette in incognito vuol dire che si sente controllato, e chi se ne accorge è quello che controlla.
> Diciamo che in questo caso brava giulia ha solo confermato all'utente  invisibile che  lo controlla o è interessata a ciò che lui fa.


Ma controlla cosa? Se una persona risulta online? E allora?


----------



## Pincopallino (22 Febbraio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma controlla cosa? Se una persona risulta online? E allora?


O magari gli sta solo spiegando che ha capito tutto e che non crede più alle sue bagguanate.
Chi lo sa, le spiegazioni possono essere tante.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Febbraio 2021)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> O magari gli sta solo spiegando che ha capito tutto e che non crede più alle sue bagguanate.
> Chi lo sa, le spiegazioni possono essere tante.


Si telefonino.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (22 Febbraio 2021)

Usti .....
Ho scoperchiato il vaso di Pandora....
Io sono on  line sempre...ma non controllo se uno in particolare lo è....
È partito tutto da una chiacchierata con una persona....e da lì la mia curiosità di capire perché stai off line....
Di spiegazioni....come vedo ne ho avute a bizzeffe...
Non sono soddisfatta...ma va beh... più di questo non otterrò....
Che ognuno stia on line o off line secondo come gli gira


----------



## Nocciola (22 Febbraio 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Usti .....
> Ho scoperchiato il vaso di Pandora....
> Io sono on  line sempre...ma non controllo se uno in particolare lo è....
> È partito tutto da una chiacchierata con una persona....e da lì la mia curiosità di capire perché stai off line....
> ...


Più che altro non si capisce cosa ti cambia 
Sembrava evidente che pensassi a un utente in particolare
In più ti abbiamo detto che e una cosa a cui non facciamo caso per cui io per esempio non mi pongo il problema del perché uno si mostri online o no
Ma io non controllo neanche gli ultimi accessi a wup o Telegram della persona che mi interessa


----------



## Pincopallino (22 Febbraio 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Usti .....
> Ho scoperchiato il vaso di Pandora....
> Io sono on  line sempre...ma non controllo se uno in particolare lo è....
> È partito tutto da una chiacchierata con una persona....e da lì la mia curiosità di capire perché stai off line....
> ...


Ma non fai prima a chiederlo a lui o lei?


----------



## bravagiulia75 (22 Febbraio 2021)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Ma non fai prima a chiederlo a lui o lei?


E lo farò


----------



## Pincopallino (22 Febbraio 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> E lo farò


Brava ragazza!


----------



## Ginevra65 (22 Febbraio 2021)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> o magari si è sentita o sentito piato/a pu u culo, chi lo sa.


Anche


----------



## Ginevra65 (22 Febbraio 2021)

Martes ha detto:


> A quanto pare la è.
> Intendevo dire che mi sembrerebbe molto più chiaro e dignitoso parlarne direttamente, in privato, al diretto interessato, se deve rodere così tanto


Pubblicamente è per sputtanare


----------



## Nocciola (22 Febbraio 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Pubblicamente è per sputtanare


Un po’ infantile anche


----------



## Brunetta (22 Febbraio 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Pubblicamente è per sputtanare


Pubblicamente sono cose stupide già viste.


----------



## Skorpio (22 Febbraio 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Usti .....
> Ho scoperchiato il vaso di Pandora....
> Io sono on  line sempre...ma non controllo se uno in particolare lo è....
> È partito tutto da una chiacchierata con una persona....e da lì la mia curiosità di capire perché stai off line....
> ...


Ricostruiamo con calma
Dunque il fellone si presenta a te in privato

"Giulia.. Giulia.. Ma quanto sei brava, ma quanto mi piaci, sai.. Si vede che tu sei diversa da tutte le altre"

Tu, evidentemente colpita da questa personalità che ha così profondamente scavato in te, resti sorpresa però di un paio di cose

Una è che non appare mai online
E l'altra è che in pubblico scrive poco o nulla, ma forse è solo per timidezza, chissà..

Però legge, il sudicio

È magari scrive e contatta anche altre utenti
Eh no!

Ecco che da qui nasce la tua richiesta..

Una richiesta sincera, aperta oserei dire

La richiesta di una donna che vuole sapere

Dico bene?


----------



## bravagiulia75 (22 Febbraio 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ricostruiamo con calma
> Dunque il fellone si presenta a te in privato
> 
> "Giulia.. Giulia.. Ma quanto sei brava, ma quanto mi piaci, sai.. Si vede che tu sei diversa da tutte le altre"
> ...


Se fosse andata così l avrei raccontata io...
E l avrei fatto...ma non è così....
Ma ora ...amen... è andata...tanto non ne ho cavato un ragno dal buco....
Solo qualche mazzulata....


----------



## Lostris (22 Febbraio 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Se fosse andata così l avrei raccontata io...
> E l avrei fatto...ma non è così....
> Ma ora ...amen... è andata...tanto non ne ho cavato un ragno dal buco....
> Solo qualche mazzulata....


Insomma c'è (almeno) uno stronzo fra noi


----------



## bravagiulia75 (22 Febbraio 2021)

Lostris ha detto:


> Insomma c'è (almeno) uno stronzo fra noi


troppo ingenua io.....


----------



## Skorpio (22 Febbraio 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Se fosse andata così l avrei raccontata io...
> E l avrei fatto...ma non è così....
> Ma ora ...amen... è andata...tanto non ne ho cavato un ragno dal buco....
> Solo qualche mazzulata....


Vigliacco.... 

Se fosse un vero uomo a questo punto  si mostrerebbe, ma.. 
Di uomini tutti di un pezzo ce ne sono pochi ormai


----------



## Brunetta (22 Febbraio 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Vigliacco....
> 
> Se fosse un vero uomo a questo punto  si mostrerebbe, ma..
> Di uomini tutti di un pezzo ce ne sono pochi ormai


----------



## Nocciola (22 Febbraio 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Se fosse andata così l avrei raccontata io...
> E l avrei fatto...ma non è così....
> Ma ora ...amen... è andata...tanto non ne ho cavato un ragno dal buco....
> Solo qualche mazzulata....


Ma il bisogno di aprire un 3d per cosa? 
Sperare che lui uscisse allo scoperto e chiedesse scusa per qualcosa?


----------



## bravagiulia75 (22 Febbraio 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma il bisogno di aprire un 3d per cosa?
> Sperare che lui uscisse allo scoperto e chiedesse scusa per qualcosa?


No non era quello il fine... assolutamente ma va beh...


----------



## Skorpio (22 Febbraio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


>


----------



## Brunetta (22 Febbraio 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> No non era quello il fine... assolutamente ma va beh...


Perdonaci, ma qui abbiamo visto scoppiare un putiferio perché c’era chi si era convinta di essere l’oscuro oggetto del desiderio, unica meravigliosa dea, perché riceveva il buon giorno . Quando ha saputo che il caffè o il cappuccino lo ricevevano anche altre si è alleata per smascherare il perfido Casanova. È stato un delirio che ha anticipato il me-too.


----------



## Nocciola (22 Febbraio 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> No non era quello il fine... assolutamente ma va beh...


Boh limitata io che non capisco il fine


----------



## patroclo (22 Febbraio 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Boh limitata io che non capisco il fine


....era un "pour parler", e ci avete ricamato sopra.


----------



## Nocciola (22 Febbraio 2021)

ermik ha detto:


> ....era un "pour parler", e ci avete ricamato sopra.


Ah i soliti malpensanti


----------



## patroclo (22 Febbraio 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ah i soliti malpensanti


----------



## Ginevra65 (22 Febbraio 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Un po’ infantile anche


Abbastanza direi, soprattutto non avrebbe portato a nulla


----------



## Ginevra65 (22 Febbraio 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> No non era quello il fine... assolutamente ma va beh...


Qual'era il fine? 
Io non l'ho mica capito


----------



## bravagiulia75 (22 Febbraio 2021)

E.... onestamente...il post ... è andato un po'troppo oltre ..
Si è ribellato....
Ma...col tempo... magari...lo spiegherò meglio ..
In un altro post


----------



## Skorpio (22 Febbraio 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> E.... onestamente...il post ... è andato un po'troppo oltre ..
> Si è ribellato....
> Ma...col tempo... magari...lo spiegherò meglio ..
> In un altro post


Ci contiamo eh? 
Mi raccomando


----------



## patroclo (4 Marzo 2021)

Ho scoperto che se sono stato messo in "ignore" non vedo più la presenza di chi l'ha fatto ....ma è reciproco?
Nel senso che chi l'ha fatto non vede più me ed i miei messaggi?


----------



## Brunetta (4 Marzo 2021)

ermik ha detto:


> Ho scoperto che se sono stato messo in "ignore" non vedo più la presenza di chi l'ha fatto ....ma è reciproco?
> Nel senso che chi l'ha fatto non vede più me ed i miei messaggi?


Non ho mai messo in ignore nessuno.
Credo che si sia invisibili.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (4 Marzo 2021)

ermik ha detto:


> Ho scoperto che se sono stato messo in "ignore" non vedo più la presenza di


Io non ho messo nessuno in ignote....vedo tutti...tranne chi mi ignora


----------



## patroclo (4 Marzo 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Io non ho messo nessuno in ignote....vedo tutti...tranne chi mi ignora


...chi ha osato?!?!??

Non so se era chiara la domanda iniziale, di chi mi ignora io vedo tutto tranne la presenza?


----------



## bravagiulia75 (4 Marzo 2021)

ermik ha detto:


> ...chi ha osato?!?!??
> 
> Non so se era chiara la domanda iniziale, di chi mi ignora io vedo tutto tranne la presenza?


Chiarissima adesso...


----------



## Martes (4 Marzo 2021)

ermik ha detto:


> ...chi ha osato?!?!??
> 
> Non so se era chiara la domanda iniziale, di chi mi ignora io vedo tutto tranne la presenza?


Non lo so, io sono ignorata da ionio36 e posso leggere i suoi post, ma non ho mai fatto caso se è presente o meno quando mi collego


----------



## Vera (4 Marzo 2021)

ermik ha detto:


> Ho scoperto che se sono stato messo in "ignore" non vedo più la presenza di chi l'ha fatto ....ma è reciproco?
> Nel senso che chi l'ha fatto non vede più me ed i miei messaggi?


Speriamo


----------



## patroclo (4 Marzo 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> Speriamo


Mmmmmm
Ma sai, per me è la prima volta


----------



## Brunetta (4 Marzo 2021)

ermik ha detto:


> Mmmmmm
> Ma sai, per me è la prima volta


A ripensarci io avevo finto di aver messo in ignore, ma chi lo era non aveva modo di sapere se era vero. Però si faceva quotare per insultarmi.


----------



## patroclo (4 Marzo 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A ripensarci io avevo finto di aver messo in ignore, ma chi lo era non aveva modo di sapere se era vero. Però si faceva quotare per insultarmi.


...e poi dici di non amare le perversioni


----------



## Brunetta (4 Marzo 2021)

ermik ha detto:


> ...e poi dici di non amare le perversioni


Era divertente vedere tanto impegno inutile


----------



## danny (5 Marzo 2021)

Manco da un po' ma trovo che discussioni come queste siano divertentissime.


----------



## Pincopallino (6 Marzo 2021)

E quindi che ne e’ venuto fuori? Qualcuno si è rimesso visibile nel frattempo?


----------



## JON (12 Marzo 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Usti .....
> Ho scoperchiato il vaso di Pandora....
> Io sono on  line sempre...ma non controllo se uno in particolare lo è....
> È partito tutto da una chiacchierata con una persona....e da lì la mia curiosità di capire perché stai off line....
> ...


3^ regola del GhostClub: modalità ghost permanentemente attiva, disattivabile solo per missioni in incognito


----------



## bravagiulia75 (12 Marzo 2021)

JON ha detto:


> 3^ regola del GhostClub: modalità ghost permanentemente attiva, disattivabile solo per missioni in incognito


Sto prendendo appunti!!!!


----------



## JON (12 Marzo 2021)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> E quindi che ne e’ venuto fuori? Qualcuno si è rimesso visibile nel frattempo?


Ci sono dissidi all'interno del gruppo fantasma, pare che qualcuno abbia manifestato la volontà di palesarsi e quindi contravvenire agli stretti dettami del regolamento. Presto verrà pubblicato l'elenco dei traditori.


----------



## Pincopallino (12 Marzo 2021)

JON ha detto:


> Ci sono dissidi all'interno del gruppo fantasma, pare che qualcuno abbia manifestato la volontà di palesarsi e quindi contravvenire agli stretti dettami del regolamento. Presto verrà pubblicato l'elenco dei traditori.


Speriamo ci sia anche qualche gnocca.


----------

